# FuDT_To_DetailTime richtig deklarieren



## Lex (15 April 2015)

Hallo alle zusammen,

wollte nachfragen wie man den Baustein "FuDT_To_DetailTime" richtig deklarieren (Ein- und Ausgänge) im Zusammenhang mit dem Baustein "FbSchaltuhr". Die Programmiersprache sollte in CLC sein. Ich weis das der "Fb_Schaltuhr Baustein" nicht richtig deklariert ist, ist nur zum ausfüllen der Eingänge.
Im Anhang sind Bilder der einzelnen Bausteine.
Verwendete Bibliothek: - Wago Gebäude_allgemein: Bausteinbeschreibungen für                                  allgemeine Gebäudefunktionen Letzte Änderung: 10.07.2012
                                - Wago Gebäude_allgemein: Bausteinbeschreibungen für ZeitschaltprogrammeLetzte Änderung: 25.01.2011

Leider reichen meine Programmierkenntnisse dafür nicht aus. Bitte um Hilfe!

Gruß Lex


----------



## ClMak (15 April 2015)

Hallo Lex,

im Screenshot findest Du ein Beispielprogramm.

Ich würde aber alternativ zum Baustein FbSchaltuhr den Baustein FbSchedulerWeekly (Bibliothek Scheduler_03.lib) verwenden.
Zur Bibliothek Scheduler_03.lib findest Du auf der Wago Seite eine ausführliche Beschreibung und ein Beispielprogramm.

http://www.wago.de/service/download...eǁsearch_downloadsDe_labelǁAnwendungshinweise





Gruß ClMak


----------



## Lex (17 April 2015)

Vielen Dank funktioniert so weit alles! 
Einzigste Bemerkung noch... die Deklaration mit "DT_Detail.bDay" kann man leider nicht verwendet, da damit der Monatstag angezeigt wird. Somit würden immer nur die erste 7 Tage eines Monats funktionieren.
Grund hierfür siehe PDF Beschreibung des Bausteins:
Ausschnitt....
bWEEK_DAY BYTE Eingangssignal für aktuellen Wochentag:
1 = Montag
2 = Dienstag
3 = Mittwoch
4 = Donnerstag
5 = Freitag
6 = Samstag
7 = Sonntag


----------



## computershooter (18 April 2015)

weekdaybyte funktioniert schon richtig, es ist ein Byte who montag erste bit ist usw.
aber aufpassen weil sonntag ist normal 1 und bei oscat ist montag 1.
ich benutze calendar von oscat.


----------

